# Real Estate Open Houses on Lord's Day



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 27, 2007)

To those who do not take exception to the confessional standards on the fourth commandment:

I have a vacant house in NJ that will be listing on the market soon. Do I allow the agent to schedule open houses on Sundays?


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 28, 2007)

Chris, 

I can share what we did when we sold our house. We told the realtor, NO OPEN HOUSES ON Lord's Day. We did tell her that she could hold them on Sat. She did have one on Sat. No one showed up, but guess what? God sold that house anyway, and even before those other homes who had open houses on the Lord's Day. 

That was the position we took.  

 May the Lord sell your house quickly.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 29, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> To those who do not take exception to the confessional standards on the fourth commandment:
> 
> I have a vacant house in NJ that will be listing on the market soon. Do I allow the agent to schedule open houses on Sundays?




Only if the real estate person's name is Francis de SALES. (nyuk nyuk)


----------



## Croghanite (Jan 29, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> To those who do not take exception to the confessional standards on the fourth commandment:
> 
> I have a vacant house in NJ that will be listing on the market soon. Do I allow the agent to schedule open houses on Sundays?



I recently sold a house and I regret allowing people to see my home on the Lords day. I was wrestling with the idea the whole time. I was not convinced it was ok to allow them to see it and I should have not allowed it. I hope to never again give someone the means to profane the Sabbath. 
BTW. No one that came on the Sabbath bought the home.  

EXODUS
20:10
but the seventh day is the Sabbath of the Lord your God. In it you shall do no work: you, nor your son, nor your daughter,* nor your male servant, nor your female servant*, nor your cattle, *nor your stranger who is within your gates.*


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

My thinking was that the agent works for me and in a Biblical way is my "servant" in this regard. Then it becomes a no brainer. Plus if I really believe it is a moral law like the other nine commandments then I should certainly promote no working by anyone, Christian or not (even though they will probably continue to work on the Lord's day, but not funded or promoted by me).


----------



## govols (Jan 29, 2007)

They would wake me up from my nap. No way.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Absolutely No Way*

When we sold our house in PA in 2005, we made it part of the deal. Absolutely NO SHOWINGS on the Lord's Day.


----------

